# Where can I download the tarballs of releases?



## emilengler (Aug 24, 2019)

Hello, I can find the source code (which is currently being developed) but not tarballs or releases of existing source code.
Like is there a tarball of FreeBSD 12.0?
I cannot find such one online.
Also I'm very new to the BSD ecosystem in general so sorry if I ask the wrong way


----------



## xtremae (Aug 24, 2019)

> Like is there a tarball of FreeBSD 12.0?


Release tarballs including that of the FreeBSD OS source code are under the $VERSION-RELEASE folder. The one you are looking for is src.txz.


----------



## emilengler (Aug 24, 2019)

Figured it out, got mine from here


----------

